
Can an exhibition of her intimate possessions bring us closer to Frida Kahlo? - prismatic
https://www.newstatesman.com/Frida-Kahlo-Making-Her-Self-Up-VA-review
======
RickJWagner
Wow. EPIC unibrow.

